# How long/often to feed gelatin?



## CelticKnott (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi,

For how long (couple of weeks?) do I feed gelatin? Can I feed it at every meal? My pup is 6.5 months and also has his ears taped with breathe rites + TM. I figured the gelatin might help reinforce the taping.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

I really have no idea and have never heard about feeding gelatin, I've always just let them go up on their own and maybe tape them if they aren't going up properly, and make sure I don't play with the ears at all or touch them that will make them flop even more because the tissue hasn't hardened yet. Hope other people with experience with adding gelatin can help


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

At least 4 to 6 weeks in each meal.

Moms


----------



## CelticKnott (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

........


----------

